

Show HN: A convenient way to manage your company files - pxtreme75
http://www.lazydok.com

======
pxtreme75
Just wanted your feedback on this service we are building. The basic idea is
to optimize the process of storing, accessing and sharing files for small
business. Feel free to create your own account and give it a try.

I know it is hard to assess something like this without data. To remedy this
we have created a demo domain with music files to try out (not the perfect
example but generic enough.)

You can access it at:

<http://music.lazydok.com> login: lazydoks@gmail.com pass: lazydoks

Have a nice day!

